# whats up at 6th st.



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Super photos!


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pic's!!


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

nice fish,  and it made it even better that the wife's going w/ you, and able to handle a fish on her own.... i think that's every fishermen's dream...

can you or someone tell me if the one on the 1st photo holding by the lady is still a fresh fish or not? it looked liked the 1s I saw on Betise, I didn't hooked one, but people said it's not fresh anymore. just wondering...

thanks,
-john D.


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

wanderboy said:


> nice fish,  and it made it even better that the wife's going w/ you, and able to handle a fish on her own.... i think that's every fishermen's dream...
> 
> can you or someone tell me if the one on the 1st photo holding by the lady is still a fresh fish or not? it looked liked the 1s I saw on Betise, I didn't hooked one, but people said it's not fresh anymore. just wondering...
> 
> ...


Depends on who you ask. For me, no. If I am hurting for salmon in the freezer (like this year), the second and possibly 3rd would be in the cooler for me. I've never kept anything darker than number 2 - just based on personal preference and neccessity.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

J - Rod said:


> Depends on who you ask. For me, no. If I am hurting for salmon in the freezer (like this year), the second and possibly 3rd would be in the cooler for me. I've never kept anything darker than number 2 - just based on personal preference and neccessity.


someone told me that just the 4th fish, it's green because it just came up from the lake, which should be fresh. so what's the different between green & silver then because I see all people (including this forum) are saying "sliver", but not one wants a green fish.

thanks,
-john D.


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

I've caught green/brown/black/tan/whatever you want to call them---all in the big lake prior to the run. I know they turn colors when they're getting ready to spawn and die. My rule is--if it isn't silver, I won't keep them unless I'm really starving for Salmon. The #2 fish is prolly my cut-off line. They're fun to fish for in the rivers, but IMO I think they taste like crap once they hit the rivers.


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

By the way, nice pics Steelplugger!


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks guys 
As far as fresh/not fresh goes, I don't really eat salmon anyway, but we did keep a couple for my wife, we decided to keep the fish in the second picture and another smaller "sneaker male" that was fresh and had a lovely looking reddish orange meat. We released all the others. Personally, I would prefer to catch freshies, as they fight better and seem to jump more, but I always love the peachy colored kings, like the fish in the first pic. For me they are truly beautiful fish and I love getting pics of them.  Of course I would rather take pictures of steelies 

btw, wanderboy, it is true I thank my lucky stars everyday... I am truly lucky to have a wife who loves to fish with me even through winter. We have been married for two years, and together for 10, and even when we had our anniversary while dating, which was dec. 10, we fished almost every anniversary for steelhead. Not many wives around that would fish on their anniversary in the winter, usually wading in 30 degree temps.... So I decided she was a keeper!!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

You gotta get that pretty lady some pics holding steelhead.. salmon are just too ugly!


----------



## hardworkplanning (Sep 15, 2008)

Here are some pictures of some Steelhead that I caught in the grand over the weekend (October 18th and the 19th).

































I caught all of these using spawn, dead drifted. The big one was 7 pounds and 7 ounces. I fell in the river while I was fighting him. :lol: It was a blast though!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

sweet pics, hwp


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

hardworkplanning said:


> Here are some pictures of some Steelhead that I caught in the grand over the weekend (October 18th and the 19th).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure it was fun.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Those are some skinny looking Steelhead. Chrome, though. I am sure they are all great to eat.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

MS encourages members to post hunting and fishing reports. As long at the author has taken the game and fish legally there should be no problem. Posts have been edited or deleted that call into question, or defending such, a guy keeping fish. We are not going to have these reports and the member who posts them called into question for doing what is perfectly legal. We've seen that stuff on these boards over the years and it only discourages others from making reports which, by the way, are one of our more popular type of thread.

This is a non-negotiable item and needs no further discussion in this thread.

Thanks Hardworking for posting your report and photos.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

BUMP. how we doin' over there, boys??  is it worth the hour's drive? we need some eggs!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

bluesun7602 said:


> BUMP. how we doin' over there, boys??  is it worth the hour's drive? we need some eggs!


Eggs from what? Kings are pretty much done. Might be a few late run cohos coming through... but if you want loose eggs I'd probably head north.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

quest32a said:


> Eggs from what? Kings are pretty much done. Might be a few late run cohos coming through... but if you want loose eggs I'd probably head north.


Looking for steelhead. I have the weekend off and a boat in my garage that need some water underneath it.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

quest32a said:


> Eggs from what? Kings are pretty much done. Might be a few late run cohos coming through... but if you want loose eggs I'd probably head north.


I wouldn't dismiss a late push of kings. It has happened before in mid November, one year inparticular sticks out for me. I'd have to consult my records but believe it was 1995 or 1996.
As few salmon as I wittnessed this year I have to believe that it could happen again this season. But ya never know, it's been a weird season for me. 
Just my couple cents....


----------



## Mr. Tipper (Aug 29, 2002)

Landed one large male King on Saturday and foul hooked another one (Still no hen for me this year.....) The landed one was still fairly fresh - (not silver but not close to brown death) - 
Went out Monday and went 1/5 on Steel. 

I'm not expecting much more, however but my biggest King ever was on Halloween night around 8-9 years ago... That one was fresh - Nothing scares a kid more than a guy in the garage holding a large filet knife.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> but if you want loose eggs I'd probably head north.


Not a bad idea, for anyone really in need of eggs. I landed a couple kings today fishing for steelhead, including this fattie; my biggest fish of the season:


----------

